# Help me make my music better



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 4, 2019)

So I made some Music tracks and want them to be better.. I need some help bc I dont want to rate it my self... I want you to tell me what I can fix and make better...


YouTube channel with all my music:
www.youtube.com: Nitro Storm


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2019)

It all sounds beautiful! The only critique I have is that it isn't part of the soundtrack of a sci-fi themed FPS


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 4, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It all sounds beautiful! The only critique I have is that it isn't part of the soundtrack of a sci-fi themed FPS


Thanks! ;3


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 5, 2019)

this is just the kind of music i like to relax to whilst reading posts online


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 5, 2019)

I went ahead and did an in-depth review of each one, calling upon my music production and music theory experience for you ^w^.

BTW for the note names: # = sharp, b = flat, - = natural


_*FictionalSpace*_*:* I'm just gonna say it: that intro reminded me a lot of TF2 XD. That aside, I *love *the use of that clean guitar with the synths. It's certainly not a combination I would have even considered, but it works really well. Getting into where the track first picks up (1:17-ish), everything sounds really good here. My only issue is that the bassline (it's either a synth bass loop or some sort of bassy SFX alongside the modulated bassline) is static in terms of movement and doesn't line up with really any of the chords from what I hear. That line sits on an A natural which matches the tonic key established in the intro, which sounds like it's in B minor, but it's that A natural is the 7th of the scale, which is the most dissonant and unstable note in the key. It's ok if it follows the guitar line that's moving from the B/F# power chord to the A/E power chord in the lower register, playing the B-/A- line (I - lower VII) but as a constant A-, it's a bit too noticeable for the mix, so if you want to keep that drone then might I recommend bringing that note up to a B-. Also, you can add a low cut to that bass's EQ, maybe in the 20Hz - 50Hz range. You can also bring your Kicks into the mix too after cutting that range. It'll give the kick more headroom and make it punch through the mix a bit more, but still bring it's level up too because they're lacking in energy. Fixing that bass note will also make your transition into that pad at 2:14 flow very well with some chord adjustments since that pad has a modulated bass line that starts on that A- as well. If you bring the root note of the bass that's under the pad up a whole step (the first bass note in that section to the B-) it'll fit seamlessly. You'll have to rework some of the following chords, but it'll all transition naturally once done. There are actually a few places in that pad line where the bass moves (sometimes early by the sound of it) but doesn't land on a note within that chord, so once you adjust the root note and get to work on the chords, you'll hear where the notes are dissonant where they're not supposed to be. Same thing for once your Synth stabs come in at 2:47: there's a few places where your stab chords don't match or compliment the chord progression you had going since 2:14, which is very jarring to the listener. On top of that, once you add in that synth counterpoint/sequence at about 3:02 -- and even a bit before that, when you open up the LFO and brighten the synth stabs -- all the chord issues I mentioned before clash into a mess of notes, so much so that it's hard to tell what notes belong in what chord and what isn't supposed to be there at all, unless you really focus. Same at 3:37. Also just a composition tip, for techno/spacey/EDM/etc, try to keep the active musical elements (drums, melody, counterpoint, bassline, harmonic line, stabs, SFX, etc) to at least 4-5 per section so that it doesn't become too busy and distracting. Try to creatively make one element leave as another is introduced. I LOVE that transition as 4:22 where the III note of the last chord becomes the root of the following arp progression, and how such a full and busy moment just falls away into a clean arp with some reverb. Very nice there all the way to the end.

TL;DR: there's chord work that needs to be readjusted and adapted to make everything fit where it should be within the key and a few issues with the levels of the overall mix and the track's composition, but I really like it overall! *6/10*

_*Angeld: *_Very nice intro here, though the melody overpowers those intro synths by a good margin. I suggest bringing the level of those into synths up a bit and cutting the high end a bit (the 9kHz - 20kHz range might be good to cut there) and then bringing the level of that melody synth down by 3-4dB. It comes in pretty hot. Same for the Synth Bass starting at 0:28, but for that, you can bring the low to low-mid Hz range up a tad to fill the sonic space. Also good chords with the synth bass, but watch how high they go. With bass, you don't want to go too high because the track will lose a lot of its sonic weight and will feel empty however long the bass is too high. You can still use the same chords or chord structures but experiment with lower notes to get the feel you want there. When the kick and snare come in at the 1:00 mark, bring them up and balance them. In this style of music, you want kicks that have a demanding presence. Not as hard as EDM/Dubstep/Hardstyle, but not Jazz soft. Think like pop music, but maybe a tad punchier and synthetic but still as present and weighty. And for the snare, don't be afraid to get creative experiment with unconventional sounds, like a  VERY high pitched kick with some tastefully added static and a sharp attack, or whatever else comes to mind. Lastly, when that aqua synth comes in at 1:52, bring the level down to _slightly _above the melody's dB level so that it has a bit of a standout presence but doesn't overpower other parts of the mix. Other than that, I love how it sounds.

TL;DR: A very solid track with some minor issues and places to let your creativity really roam. *7/10*


_*BlackGravity:* _It could just be me, but it feels like the temp kinda wavers within that triplet-arp, which is a bit disorienting. Again, though, it could just be my brain being stupid at 12:30 in the morning XD. Also, I like the gradual fade-in of the synth counter-sequence. There are 1 or 2 dissonant notes, but the rest is great. Nice use of those little arp inserts starting at *1:04*, though they do confirm the shifting notes within the arp that has been going since the beginning. The little inserts are fine, but the main arp needs to be fixed in terms of rhythmic note placement, just so that the triplets are consistent and even. Also, you should swell into *1:20* or do like a 1 measure drum fill before the breakdown there, then BRING THOSE DRUM LEVELS UP TO A POWERFUL (but not overpowered) LEVEL! This is a chance for a BIG moment. Keep everything as is, everything else is good, but bring those drums out. It'll feel big, epic, like watching an action scene in a mid-to-late 90's sci-fi where the protag and his group delve into a dangerous underground area and they have to fend off aliens while searching for something. It's a good setup, but it _needs_ that power from the drums. It's a good Drum Break too, just needs to be louder and more powerful. And actually, that can be said for all of the songs do far. Don't be afraid to bring your drums out more. Your melody and bass are nice, yes, but the drums are the ionic warp drives and the photon powered lightspeed drives of this type of music. They need power and presence to make the ship (the track) beefier and carry the energy and mood as it travels, and with some creative use, they can even take the ship to new heights not possible with weaker drives. I know it's a campy metaphor but it fits the music and I like it XD.

TL;DR: DRUMS!!!! *8.5/10*

_*Impresion: *_A nice and soft start, that sounds lovely, and the synth line that builds into it. Great. Perfect. Just bring the bass up a bit. Also: *>>>>> 0:56 to 2:57 <<<<< THIS. IS. GREAT.* Smooth chords going between different arp and melody elements, a very tasty bassline, those nice SFX punches dotting the lines, everything matches each other in terms of mood and delivery that flows into a nice medley of beautiful progressions woven together expertly, just bring the kicks up to be more present and it would be PERFECT! I LOVE THIS!!!
Past there it all gets a little muddy due to the levels not being balanced throughout all the different elements, resulting in more of a note war for the listener's attention than a note medley that flows together, but that medley is still there and still noticeable, so it holds it together a bit more than what it all would be without.

TL;DR: Some good work here. Just need to work on the levels of all the different elements and instruments. *8.85/10*


_*SpaceRising:*_ Strong, solid intro. Excellent. Elements are being introduced nicely, albeit some leveling issues, but those have been mentioned already. Everything blends rather nicely so far, too. For the breakdown at *1:15* there's gotta be a better build there (not something obtuse necessarily. it can be subtle, but noticeable and tasteful) and some sort of impact to cap that peak before it drops out like that, otherwise, that section just feels and not at all as energetic as it could be. And watch the notes of all the elements that follow. They all follow together, ys, but they don't compliment each other as well sonically. It works, but it's slightly jumbled. That's really it for this one. Nothing new to comment on.

TL;DR: Not a stand out one to me, but still solid nonetheless. *7.3/10*





I hope this was helpful!!!!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 5, 2019)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I went ahead and did an in-depth review of each one, calling upon my music production and music theory experience for you ^w^.
> 
> BTW for the note names: # = sharp, b = flat, - = natural
> 
> ...


OMG! THANK YOU.... You're amazing!... Thanks!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 5, 2019)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I went ahead and did an in-depth review of each one, calling upon my music production and music theory experience for you ^w^.
> 
> BTW for the note names: # = sharp, b = flat, - = natural
> 
> ...


This is something that I won't forget for my future tracks and albums...


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 5, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> This is something that I won't forget for my future tracks and albums...


Glad to hear! I'm always open to help if you ever need it. Music is my greatest 
passion and helping others improve their skill gives me life ^w^


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 5, 2019)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Glad to hear! I'm always open to help if you ever need it. Music is my greatest
> passion and helping others improve their skill gives me life ^w^


Here is another one that I did today...
Remix... Of a Winter soldier soundtrack.. I actually love it..


----------



## dragonguy (Aug 4, 2019)

hey guys! lets sing revenge!

Creeper


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 5, 2019)

... It's not suppose to be this... But... 

Aw men!


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 29, 2021)

Firio Zifirion said:


> So I made some Music tracks and want them to be better.. I need some help bc I dont want to rate it my self... I want you to tell me what I can fix and make better...
> 
> 
> YouTube channel with all my music:
> www.youtube.com: Nitro Storm


 they all sound so cool!!! So far Wee's my favorite one! I'd guess it could just be YouTube's algorithm since it can sometimes be difficult to work with especially for a growing channel <3 Maybe using several platforms at the same time will do the trick if you hadn't tried this? Or using a popular media that you enjoy (as long as it's legal) to promote your music? Such as a remix or something inspired by that piece of media <3 

Over the years I ended up moving to a different platform (with resin/traditional art and music) and people seem to respond to art in a very positive way when they can recognize the theme/character they like or even just the show they enjoy or the fact that it was made by a furry artist because it feels more familiar to them and explores something they already know they like :3 <3 I hope this helps!


----------

